# Implantation cramping on both sides ???



## EffyM

Ok so I'm on 6 dpo tomorrow is 7dpo
I have crampish pains and twinges but on both sides 

Is this not implantation?? I have weird pulling on the front right like I've worked my abs out too much or something and just odd cramping on the left
I also have pain in my right hip

all if this comes and goes 
but should it be happening on both sides??


----------



## opera_lady24

I don't know about for sure but I've experienced cramping on both sides during separate times. Are you cramping on both sides simultaneously?


----------



## EffyM

No not really 
they both come and go

this mornng I woke up with absolutly no symptoms at all
no cm (I had been wet all week) and no cramps twinges nada :(


----------



## Nat0619

EffyM

I had similar yesterday, at 8dpo. Really strong, kind of dragging, pulling pains all across tummy and went into hips a bit. Like yours, it came and went, wasn't constantly there. Today so far I just have a 'heavy' sensation now. Boobs became a bit tender starting at 7dpo, again this can be on and off. They are mainly sore at the sides and it is both of them. Often I only get tenderness in my right side :wacko: I also seem to have had a slight change in No 2's though, ie it's been a bit harder to go some days recently :blush:

x


----------



## Toots3495

Hi effy, I'm not entirely sure when I ovulated but going on previous cycles I'm guessing I'm about 6/7 dpo as well. Yesterday I was having af type cramps and today I've noticed an achy sort of feeling just above my pubic bone plus twinges all around my stomach but particularly around my left hip bone:shrug:. I'm wondering if it's implantation as well. I think it's around the right time.


----------



## EffyM

Toots3495 said:


> Hi effy, I'm not entirely sure when I ovulated but going on previous cycles I'm guessing I'm about 6/7 dpo as well. Yesterday I was having af type cramps and today I've noticed an achy sort of feeling just above my pubic bone plus twinges all around my stomach but particularly around my left hip bone:shrug:. I'm wondering if it's implantation as well. I think it's around the right time.

have you noticed (sorry for asking) any bleeding or spotting... 
my MIL (long story there) told me it was just gas becuase there should be blood. 

Well yes there is gas :blush: but i dont know really whats going on. 
I had nothing this morning until i was up and going for a lil while... then bam! i feel like i have a stitch in my left side off and on and then a af type ache in my right off and on. and i sooooo was almost about to vomit this morning. couple all that with just the plain ole blahs ( i feel like ive been hit by a semi truck) and i have the major sniffles. 

I cant wait for the dr appt sat. Im hoping she can take some blood and tell me what the deal is (of course im hoping oh by the way your pg but im not really thinking thats what she'll say) 
:shrug:


----------



## Toots3495

Not all women will experience implantation bleeding, some do but many don't. I think gas is a pregnancy symptom though:thumbup:. They feelings you describe are pretty much how I'm feeling in my stomach, it's so difficult to describe! The fact that you're feeling sick, snuffly and tired is also a really good sign Hun :thumbup:
When is af due for you?


----------



## EffyM

Toots3495 said:


> Not all women will experience implantation bleeding, some do but many don't. I think gas is a pregnancy symptom though:thumbup:. They feelings you describe are pretty much how I'm feeling in my stomach, it's so difficult to describe! The fact that you're feeling sick, snuffly and tired is also a really good sign Hun :thumbup:
> When is af due for you?

Its is hard to say lately when af is due... my cycles have gone from normal to 22 to 31 days and today is day 31 soooo af could be right around the corner though i really hope not... even if im not pg this cycle i only o'd 7 days ago and if af starts tomorrow then my luteal phase is waaay tooo short... so i'm hoping it doesnt start at all of course but if it does then not atleast til next week.

i know what you mean it is really hard to explain to someone its "its like a cramp but not really and it hurts but doesnt and you feel this way sort of" my hubby looks at me like a confused puppy. he is being so nice though he just thinks im coming down with something. 

fx :)


----------



## coughlin34

Hello!

I am about to go into nitty gritty details! You've been warned :thumbup:

So, I have always been irregular until recently. Turns out I have a very short cycle though! Only 19 days. I usually ovulate around day 11 or so, the week before I'm supposed to get my period. This always throws me off when trying to figure out when I would expect any type of symptoms of pregnancy. My count is off!

Anywho, I'm now 8DPO (roughly) and three days ago I had a few drops of blood with some CM (I warned you!) This immediately threw me off only because if I have ever spotted before a period it has been brown discharge. Also, my CM usually dries up pretty nicely a few days prior to my period starting. After those few spots (I mean tiny spots) I had very strange cramping. I wouldn't even call it "cramping," it felt more like pinches in my abdomen - sometimes they would even radiate to my downstairs and my right leg. It was more of a sensation in bed last night. It's on and off. And just yesterday I wiped and low and behold I had a spot of pink discharge with my CM (later that night I had the pinching sensations.) 

Today my CM seems to have dried up a bit though there was a spot of brown discharge with my earlier. I felt nauseous, ever slow slightly, this morning and felt a rush of warmth. Very strange. I drink a lot of water normally, but it's been going through me so fast lately! I feel like I really need to go and I run to the bathroom to pee only a little bit! Not to mention that I used to do #2 only once a day or every other day - now it's kind of difficult to go, I feel like I always need to go, and it's one or twice a day!

I am supposed to get my period today so we shall see what happens, but has anyone else experienced something along these lines? I've had headaches on and off and earlier this week I was SO tired all the time that I didn't want to leave the couch and I was napping during the day, which I never do! I exercise regularly so I'm usually pretty energetic. 

Sorry for all of the details, just wanted to get it all out there!


----------

